#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Resume Database in Access

## Webtekr

Hello Everyone,

I am new to access and recently graduate from college.

I want to build a database that would allow the user to upload their resume and perform searches on the basis oaf their skill,educations, experience.So please tell me some tips how to do that.

Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

As i understand your need You want to make a Resume database in access like Naukari.com or monster.com and you also want to perform a search in that database right.
You have to search some more about how to create database I m telling you the code by which you can perform in the database.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

